# Elizabeth Maconchy



## Lisztfreak

This time, I won't talk, I'll ask. 

Who has heard a composition of hers and what are your experiences? I'm aware she composed 13 string quartets - sounds like an impressive corpus of music in its own right.


----------



## TresPicos

I've heard three of her compositions, all of them quite late works:

* String quartet 10 (1971), which I really liked. It reminded me of Bartok. Definitely worth checking out. 

* Music for Strings (1983) is another good piece. I don't know how to desrcibe it, really. Calmly dissonant? You can listen to excerpts on Amazon (last four tracks on the red album). 

* Wind quintet (1980) was okay too. 

All in all, I can recommend adding Maconchy to your "to-listen-to-list".


----------

